# Anyone have both a Montblanc Classic size and the Le Grand?



## Mathew J

Recently purchased a Le Grand ballpoint and while I like the pen I now wonder if I should also have the classic size and or if I should have gotten that instead? wondering if anyone had bought and wanted to share their thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Snoweagle

I also have the LeGrand and have also handled the Classique. Honestly I felt that the Classique is a bit too 'thin' for my and holding the LeGrand feels more solid.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Snoweagle said:


> I also have the LeGrand and have also handled the Classique. Honestly I felt that the Classique is a bit too 'thin' for my and holding the LeGrand feels more solid.


It is thin, but when you are wearing polo shirts, it is light enough to hang on them. If I wear a shirt with pockets, a heavier pen is at home. Dan


----------



## Snoweagle

D N Ravenna said:


> It is thin, but when you are wearing polo shirts, it is light enough to hang on them. If I wear a shirt with pockets, a heavier pen is at home. Dan


But the LeGrand isn't heavy too which initially I thought it'll be more heavy for such an expensive pen.


----------



## Mathew J

Snoweagle said:


> But the LeGrand isn't heavy too which initially I thought it'll be more heavy for such an expensive pen.


I should have said I also have a 145 fp which is classique sized and would agree, that while the Le Grand is thicker, it isn't much heavier...very light pen for the size...


----------



## Snoweagle

Mathew J said:


> I should have said I also have a 145 fp which is classique sized and would agree, that while the Le Grand is thicker, it isn't much heavier...very light pen for the size...


Yes I agree with you. The advantage of it being lighter is that you can write for a very long time without feeling tired.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Snoweagle said:


> Yes I agree with you. The advantage of it being lighter is that you can write for a very long time without feeling tired.


Interesting. I've not noticed that before, and I do a lot of writing. I will say that with my lighter pens, my handwriting gets larger as I think my hand can move quicker.
;-)

Dan


----------



## Snoweagle

D N Ravenna said:


> Interesting. I've not noticed that before, and I do a lot of writing. I will say that with my lighter pens, my handwriting gets larger as I think my hand can move quicker.
> ;-)
> 
> Dan


I suppose it depends on each style of writing. My handwriting size remains constant regardless of which pen and how heavy they are but with the Le Grand, it's perfect!


----------



## Metlin

I prefer the _Classique_. I used to debate between that and the _LeGrand_, until I got a Meisterstuck _LeGrand_ that now gets very little use. I suppose it would also depend on whether or not it's a fountain pen, but I find that my writing is a lot less cursive and a lot more "stiff" with the _LeGrand_. Plus, I often find myself twirling my pen between my fingers, which is not as easy with a fatter pen.

I think it also comes down to your other aesthetics -- I'm particular enough to get most of my ties at 3", so a fat pen just seems odd to me.


----------



## nek

I have both the LeGrand and Classique. I use the LeGrand to sign documents and letters and like taking it out for that purpose. I use the Classique for everyday writing and keep it in my shirt pocket.


----------



## OrangeSport

I have both, and prefer the larger design to use. Tried all three sizes before i bought my first MB, and the Le Grand was more comfortable for me. However one of the special editions I wanted was only available in the classique size at the time I bought it, so I have that size too. Still nice to write with.


----------

